# Podcast / Buffed-Show Vorschläge



## Daimien (29. November 2007)

Da ich mich im Forum mal umgeschaut habe und nichts gefunden habe (ok wenn doch dann killt den beitrag oder sagt mir mal wo der ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dachte ich mir mal einen Beitrag zu öffnen wo Ideen für den Podcast und die buffed-Show gemacht werden können........ (irgentwie beschleicht mich das gefühl das es sowas für die Buffed-Show schon gibt)

dann will ich auch gleich mal den Anfang machen und mal meine Geisteskranken Ideen freien lauf lassen........ ;P

Ich hätte die Idee das sowohl als auch im Podcast und der Buffed-Show mehr Interviews gezeigt werden. Wie z.b. das mit JohnnyR der Elite-Gilde Nihilum. Was ich gern sehen/höhren würde wäre ein Interview mit den machern von Shakes und Fidget (Oskar Pannier und Marvin Clifford). Denn als im Interview einer von beiden (sorry weiss jetzt nicht mehr wer von beiden es war) in die "Tonkammer-mit-wenig-Luft-und-übelkeits-anfällen" ,kurz...... die "TMWLUUA", eingestürmt ist...... hatte mich das noch mehr darauf aufmerksam gemacht wer die beiden denn genauer sind..... ^^

Ok und nun dürft ihr noch Ideen Posten......


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2007)

Also einen Wunsch kann man dir schon mal erfüllen:

Shakes und Fidget im Interview

BuffedShow: http://www.buffed.de/features/465/buffedshow-video?folge=35
BuffedCast: http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=33


----------



## Haxxler (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die BuffedShow länger ist und es am Ende eine kleine Rubrik gibt in der Leserbriefe oder so beantwortet werden. Oder mit einem kleinem Filmchen häufig gestellte Fragen zu WoW beantwortet werden.

Mehr Interviews wären auch cool. Wäre auch mal lustig wenn ihr den BuffedCast mitfilmen würdet so dass man sich entscheiden kann ob man den Cast als mp3 möchte oder wie die Show als Stream schauen will. Das wäre dann halt der BuffedTalk oder so ^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die BuffedShow länger ist und es am Ende eine kleine Rubrik gibt in der Leserbriefe oder so beantwortet werden. Oder mit einem kleinem Filmchen häufig gestellte Fragen zu WoW beantwortet werden.
> 
> Mehr Interviews wären auch cool. Wäre auch mal lustig wenn ihr den BuffedCast mitfilmen würdet so dass man sich entscheiden kann ob man den Cast als mp3 möchte oder wie die Show als Stream schauen will. Das wäre dann halt der BuffedTalk oder so ^^




Die 20-Minuten-Grenze werden wir Aufgrund recht unlustiger Traffic-Kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht sprengen. Aber in die 16-20 Minuten packen wir möglichst viel rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiphos (6. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die 20-Minuten-Grenze werden wir Aufgrund recht unlustiger Traffic-Kosten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm und wie stehts mit einem Film? ^^ Kann ja ruhig DVD sein oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Dezember 2007)

Ladet das Zeug doch einfach bei YouTube hoch das fällt doch kaum auf ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ladet das Zeug doch einfach bei YouTube hoch das fällt doch kaum auf ^^



Nein.


----------



## Daimien (10. Dezember 2007)

Mehl schrieb:


> Heyho Community^^
> Also ich hab mir vor gut 4 Wochen nen iPod Touch zugelegt
> und seit dem Trage ich ziemlich viele Podcasts und Videopodcasts
> mit mir rum. Auch den buffedcast
> ...



Dann will ich das gleich mal aufgreifen und mal hier rein bringen.......

Sorry ZAM aber ich weiss das du mich für dieses Thema bestimmt schon nimmer leiden kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das wäre teils echt nicht verkehrt... dann muss ich meine Freunde teils nicht erst wieder weg schicken um ihnen die Buffed-Show zu zeigen wenn ich sie mir auf den iPod packen kann.

Und denn Buffedcast mal mit Filmen wäre bestimmt auch ne gute idee..... stelle mir das gerade vor wie ihr da in der Kabine hockt mit kaum platz und dann noch der Kameramann von drausen euch nur noch angrinst weil ihr da etwas zerdrückt drin hockt^^


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2007)

Daimien schrieb:


> Dann will ich das gleich mal aufgreifen und mal hier rein bringen.......
> 
> Sorry ZAM aber ich weiss das du mich für dieses Thema bestimmt schon nimmer leiden kannst
> 
> ...



Premium-User können sich die Shows als WMVs herunterladen und für Ihre IPods halt kleiner konvertieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterTroll (10. Dezember 2007)

Setzt Heinrich doch mal mit nem anderen in die tonkabine und redet über Themen die die gesammte Welt bewegen, wie Terror-Anschläge, Umweltkatastrophen, den ganz normalen Prommi Wahnsinn und Zams Privatleben ^^ wäre doch auch mal lustig quasi son special Cast zu haben. Muss ja keine Stunde gehen. Oder tragt einfach mal die Kamera durchs Büro und zeigt uns in der Buffed show ein paar eurer Räume.


----------



## Daimien (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss nich so recht wie ich es erklären soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...... aber macht doch mal im Podcast nen Teil wie den Community-Watch auf der Hauptseite...... das ihr mal so auf enige Themen aus dem Forum eingeht..... und z.b. das mal Kommentiert.... also was wir bei der Show und dem Podcast machen sollt ihr mal auf die Themen der Community machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (14. Dezember 2007)

Wäre echt super wenn ihr mal wieder was von Vanguard zeigen würdet.Es hat sich ja mittlerweile einiges dort getan.


----------



## Gorguz (25. Januar 2008)

Ahhh gut , wünschen . 

Zam anscheinend bisst du hir ein bisschen gesprächiger als bei den Komments .

Mal ne kleine frage am rande . Bremst ihr die Streams eig mit absicht aus , um leute zum

Premium acc zu zwingen ? ich hab dsl 6000 . ist nicht soo lahm . Aber 45 mins fürs streaming ist bisschen

heftig oder ?


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Gorguz schrieb:


> Ahhh gut , wünschen .
> Zam anscheinend bisst du hir ein bisschen gesprächiger als bei den Komments .



Man muss sich schon einen Ort aussuchen, an dem man etwas schreibt, sonst ist das eine 24/7 beschäftigung. Einige user wollen neben den normalen Support-Anfragen im Forum und per Email auch gleich noch persönliche Beratung per PN, das man in ihren Blogs antwortet oder auf Gästebucheinträge. Irgendwo müssen wir da auch mal einen Strich ziehen und die Support-Quellen auf Forum und Email beschränken - Heißt aber nicht, das wir in den Kommantaren überhaupt nichts schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Mal ne kleine frage am rande . Bremst ihr die Streams eig mit absicht aus , um leute zum
> Premium acc zu zwingen ? ich hab dsl 6000 . ist nicht soo lahm . Aber 45 mins fürs streaming ist bisschen
> heftig oder ?



Deine Leitung kann noch so gut sein, wenn der Upstream einfach dicht ist. Einige User haben zum gleichen Download-Zeitpunkt sehr gute Geschwindigkeiten, andere wieder nicht. Selbst als Premium-User hast du Donnerstags, keine schnelleren Downstreams. Uns ärgern die Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche auch, aber die Leitung ist Donnerstags regelmäßig dicht. Eine bessere bzw. erweiterte Anbindung ist momentan aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht möglich. Das Auslagern der Shows auf öffentliche Video-Portale ist keine Option, der wir nachgehen wollen, wenn die Shows dadurch über andere Webseiten und nicht nur über buffed.de erreichbar sind.


----------



## JonneAaron (8. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mal einen Vorschlag, für ein kleines, neues Themengebiet für die Buffed-Show.
Und zwar lese ich mir seit einigen Tagen sehr viele WoW-Vorschläge im offiziellen WoW-Forum durch und muss sagen, dass echt viele sehr gute Ideen dabei sind. Manchmal gerät man richtig ins Schwärmen, wenn man sich vorstellt, wie das alles in Umsetzung aussehen würde. 

Allerdings merkt man auch, dass, besonders die ausgearbeiteten und daher sehr umfangreichen und ein wenig textlastigeren Vorschläge total untergehen und das ist schade (sei es, weil es zu viele Lesefaule gibt, oder weil doch die undurchdachteren Einzeiler-Ideen mit 50 "/dagegen!"-Beiträgen bestückt und so immer wieder gepusht werden).

Daher wäre es toll, wenn es eine kleine Sektion in der buffed-Show gäbe (vielleicht ein "Denkerstübchen"), in der jedes mal eine Idee etwas genauer vorgestellt wird. Vielleicht auch mit euren persönlichen Kommentaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dadurch werden dann (hoffentlich) mehr WoWler dazu angeregt, vielleicht auch mal ihren Senf dazu abzugeben und den Vorschlägen eine größere Chance zu geben, erhört zu werden.


----------

